# The Canon WFT-E8A Wireless File Transmitter Has Started Shipping



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 24, 2016)

```
<p>We’ve been told by a couple of people that they have received their preordered Canon WFT-E8A wireless file transmitter for the Canon EOS-1D X Mark II from Amazon. Other retailers will likely begin shipping preorders this week.</p>
<p>Canon WFT-E8A $599: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1221610-REG/canon_1173c001_wft_e7a_wireless_file_transmitter.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICAWFTE8A.html?KWID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1POf7D2" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/23MjDMI" target="_blank">Canon Store</a></p>
<p><em>thanks Bruce</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## albron00 (May 24, 2016)

Yuppie!
In Europe it's priced at 669€.


----------



## biglipps66 (May 24, 2016)

I can't bring myself to spend that much money on a wireless device yet. I would love to have it but damn.


----------



## Luds34 (May 24, 2016)

biglipps66 said:


> I can't bring myself to spend that much money on a wireless device yet. I would love to have it but damn.



Agreed, that is insane what that price is for what it really is. One can get a little wireless NIC for 20 bucks.


----------



## hacra (May 24, 2016)

I have to agree with that.

600 euros/USD seems way too much for a wireless file transmitter.

A premium router is around 200-300 euros and has so much more technology into it.

I would like to have it but there is no way i will invest that much into a WFT. For that price we can buy a decent lens.

Maybe the WFT-E6b will now drop in price but i highly doubt it.


----------



## The Flasher (May 24, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> biglipps66 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't bring myself to spend that much money on a wireless device yet. I would love to have it but damn.
> ...



Mine just came in, can't wait to start testing. . Guys gotta realize this isn't just for downloading your pics for posting to instagram. For me the wifi veil lifted with the 6d and being able to hand the client a tablet to peruse images as they are being taken. It freed up time to shoot, not scroll. Using live view controlling the camera from a remote position Is also indispensable. With this new piece everything is faster more robust and wireless shooting applies to video as well. Hooking this up via EOS utility wft server mode, client can access images on cards via Web browser, gives me freedom of movement during shoot. 

Well worth it, if you can use it in my opinion. 

Cheers

Ps. No I don't work for canon, just really happy they hit one out of the park!


----------



## Crapking (May 24, 2016)

I got mine from B&H_* last week*_ - small / compact form factor, powered by camera battery, speedy uploads to camera or iPad using Canon connect app, but connection times out frequently from iPhone after iPhone locks out. Before a lockout, files can be saved directly to camera roll, and then shared or edited in LR Mobile - which is nice. 
Briefly tried WFT server using iPad as a hotspot, and web access was uneventful. Unsuccessfully tried EOS utility -could not connect using older EOS utility - will update and retry soon.
Agree price is too high but now that I can quickly share MY photos, wife no longer has to wait for 'snapshots' to share - happy wife, happy life


----------



## Crapking (May 24, 2016)

The Flasher said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > biglipps66 said:
> ...



Agree - I forgot to mention the remote shooting aspect - a very compact, wireless tethering option !


----------



## JMZawodny (May 24, 2016)

Well they sold at least 3 of them.


----------



## tron (May 24, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> Well they sold at least 3 of them.


 ;D ;D ;D (one ;D per sell)


----------



## RGF (May 24, 2016)

not sure what this will let me do. Besides download images to tablet, computer, can I use tablet or iPhone to setup my camera? Ideally I would like to be able to tweet focus with my tablet.


----------



## hubie (May 24, 2016)

So I pay more for a circuit board with transmitter encased in plastic than for a camera + lens? Makes sense. NOT


----------



## Andyx01 (May 24, 2016)

Wow, only $599 -- I thought it would have been $1,000,000.

I figured the s&h would have been $599 alone. (totally worth it, without having it shipped you would never get it.)

That said; a gold plated stainless hex bolt instead of the Phillips screw on the cover would have been a nice touch.


----------



## brad-man (May 24, 2016)

Not to worry. Wait 6 months and Yongnuo will release one with lower build quality but more functionality for $50


----------



## pcho (May 24, 2016)

I received my WFT-E8A unit on the first day when I collected my 1dx mkll on April 27. I thought it was released everywhere in the world at the same time. Works well with my iPhone


----------



## RickWagoner (May 24, 2016)

pcho said:


> I received my WFT-E8A unit on the first day when I collected my 1dx mkll on April 27. I thought it was released everywhere in the world at the same time. Works well with my iPhone



for that price it should come with an iPhone. i kid i kid


----------



## Khufu (May 24, 2016)

So this does what the ye olde M2 and 4-years-ago's 6D and a few Rebel things do but in an external lump of plastic and without all the, y'know, cameraie bits?... and for just $599? 
I can't believe I've not purchased several of these WTF-M8 units already...


----------



## retroreflection (May 24, 2016)

RGF said:


> not sure what this will let me do. Besides download images to tablet, computer, can I use tablet or iPhone to setup my camera? Ideally I would like to be able to *tweet* focus with my tablet.



Whoa dude, tweeting focus!
The perfect way to enhance the social experience of photography. Real time exploration of the focusing decisions in your workflow. Maybe open up to collaborative focus adjustments.
Mind blown!

I know, there is a special place in hell for the autocorrect coders (just tried to make me say "in help").


----------



## emailfortom (May 25, 2016)

I use it for Sports and commercial shots where I have a non-studio light set up and need to check lighting and clarity. The damn thing loads onto my iPad instantly. Amazingly fast... I shoot for a living and this is the only solution for "my clients" needs. Not a lot of money IF YOU NEED to provide instant feedback to your clients.

I tested the distance and gave up after successfully transmitting over 500 feet!.. Sweet!


----------



## tron (May 25, 2016)

It is so expensive that instead of WFT-E8A it should be called WTF-600plus? ;D


----------



## barton springs (May 25, 2016)

The Canon store now has it marked down 20% so $479.20 instead of $599-

http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/wireless-file-transmitter-wft-e8a?WT.mc_id=C126149

I already have an order in with B&H so I emailed Customer Service to see if they'd adjust my (back)order.


----------



## RGF (May 25, 2016)

retroreflection said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > not sure what this will let me do. Besides download images to tablet, computer, can I use tablet or iPhone to setup my camera? Ideally I would like to be able to *tweet* focus with my tablet.
> ...



Ok wise guy, tweak focus. Will the unit do it?


----------



## RGF (May 25, 2016)

barton springs said:


> The Canon store now has it marked down 20% so $479.20 instead of $599-
> 
> http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/wireless-file-transmitter-wft-e8a?WT.mc_id=C126149
> 
> I already have an order in with B&H so I emailed Customer Service to see if they'd adjust my (back)order.



Find 9 friends and get a special deal from Canon ;D


----------



## tymez (May 25, 2016)

I just picked a used E6 from ebay for $200. From what I can tell the only diffrence is the E8 adds FTPS and 802.11ac. 

Range is the same across both units maxing out at 150m/490ft. Real world I don't get much past 100m before my images start to queue. FTP is a bugger to setup on any Mac with a newer operating system 10.10/10.11 and is patchy at best in full stadiums with so much other wireless interference. It def isn't built for hi-speed burst even just shooting JPEG. I can't imagine how it would work at all if you threw RAW into the mix. Although in saying that, maybe the newer speeds of ac makes it possible. Either way, because the 1DX2 is such a battery hog this is guaranteed to zap even more of your precious voltage. Also won't transfer images once your batt drops below 20%

It has it's purpose though. It's great for EOS utility and remote capture via your phone or live view from a device. Also to link cameras but I've never needed to use that feature, plus one's expensive enough!


----------



## JMZawodny (May 25, 2016)

They originally had a different model number for this new one. It was WTF-599.


----------



## Luds34 (May 26, 2016)

Khufu said:


> So this does what the ye olde M2 and 4-years-ago's 6D and a few Rebel things do but in an external lump of plastic and without all the, y'know, cameraie bits?... and for just $599?
> I can't believe I've not purchased several of these WTF-M8 units already...



That is kind of what I was thinking.  This thing is half the cost of a 6D, a pretty darn decent camera, and it comes with the wifi built in.

I personally haven't enjoyed the EOS utility stuff too much. A bit slow, and clunky. The wifi is probably more useful in a dedicated setup, planning to use it, etc. like in a studio. Versus, the on the fly, oh wait, let me use my phone to control the camera and take the shot in this very moment, etc.


----------



## Crapking (May 26, 2016)

Just a quick update - did work flawlessly with newest EOS utility - photo upload speed was 'sluggish': only 72 RAW images in just under 4 minutes using the WFT transmitter as access point to an older MBP (without AC protocol). 
Tethering with EOS utility was responsive, not overly 'clunky' for me, but I much prefer LR tethering capture for file management/manipulation. Will try that this weekend. 
Overall impression; pricey but lots of functionality and the hardware has a low profile - fits attached to 1DxII in my ThinkTank 'holster' snuggly but able to remove camera and adapter easily.


----------



## Silvertt7 (May 26, 2016)

Canon once again completely out of touch with the markets and reality. Youngnuo will come out with a $100 alternative and STILL make money off each unit.


----------



## Dekaner (May 27, 2016)

Silvertt7 said:


> Youngnuo will come out with a $100 alternative and STILL make money off each unit.



No they won't - there's simply not enough volume to make it worth their while.


----------



## KiagiJ (May 28, 2016)

I've gotta say, the canon connect app with a 1dx2 and iPhone 6 perform excellently with the wtf$600e8a in remote shooting. Better than with my 6d, very fluid motion on the screen with little lag compared to the 6d, more lag and choppy frame rate there. You can touch ur phone screen to focus anywhere during video and choose face tracking or regular continuous focus from the phone. Also u can save videos in full quality to the phone although it's the mp4 ipb format, can't do it with mov but I visually couldn't see any quality loss to be honest compared to all-i mov. Anyway, wifi is worth getting imho


----------



## reoneill (Jun 5, 2016)

This is a clear case of Canon gouging their customers. Get an eyefi sd card and do nearly the same thing for $50. Or do what I did. Switch to Nikon, specifically from Canon's mediocre 7D2 to the fabulous, wifi built-in, D500. The differences between the two are legion. No real comparison actually. The Nikon does everything better. And... no NOISE, which Canon cameras are infamous for. ALL of my 7D2 pics needed some amount of noise reduction. On my new Nikon... None at all. Stay tuned to eBay, I'll have my old 7D2 up for sale this week. I'm not charging xtra for all the noise the camera adds to it's pictures either. The noise comes free. So happy I've made this switch. My mediocre 5D3 is next to go! I'll replace it with the Nikon D850 when it comes out. Better, better, better.


----------



## d (Jun 5, 2016)

reoneill said:


> This is a clear case of Canon gouging their customers. Get an eyefi sd card and do nearly the same thing for $50. Or do what I did. Switch to Nikon, specifically from Canon's mediocre 7D2 to the fabulous, wifi built-in, D500. The differences between the two are legion. No real comparison actually. The Nikon does everything better. And... no NOISE, which Canon cameras are infamous for. ALL of my 7D2 pics needed some amount of noise reduction. On my new Nikon... None at all. Stay tuned to eBay, I'll have my old 7D2 up for sale this week. I'm not charging xtra for all the noise the camera adds to it's pictures either. The noise comes free. So happy I've made this switch. My mediocre 5D3 is next to go! I'll replace it with the Nikon D850 when it comes out. Better, better, better.



7D2...noisier than a thread full of trolls. Thanks for the laugh!!


----------



## tron (Jun 5, 2016)

reoneill said:


> This is a clear case of Canon gouging their customers. Get an eyefi sd card and do nearly the same thing for $50. Or do what I did. Switch to Nikon, specifically from Canon's mediocre 7D2 to the fabulous, wifi built-in, D500. The differences between the two are legion. No real comparison actually. The Nikon does everything better. And... no NOISE, which Canon cameras are infamous for. ALL of my 7D2 pics needed some amount of noise reduction. On my new Nikon... None at all. Stay tuned to eBay, I'll have my old 7D2 up for sale this week. I'm not charging xtra for all the noise the camera adds to it's pictures either. The noise comes free. So happy I've made this switch. My mediocre 5D3 is next to go! I'll replace it with the Nikon D850 when it comes out. Better, better, better.



1. Your first post in a Canon site and you talk against Canon. You are a troll.
2. You shouldn't have many lenses to talk just about 7D2. Trolls don't have to know about lenses necessarily...
3. D850 is an imaginary product. If you want to be just you should compare D850 with 5D4. OK trolls are not just.
4. Did I say you are just a troll?
5. Enjoy your Nikon and get the .... out of here...


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 5, 2016)

reoneill said:


> This is a clear case of Canon gouging their customers.


Clearly. 

http://www.adorama.com/INKWT5A.html?gclid=CKDR683Akc0CFYclgQodGYsEUg
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=892735&gclid=CKfe6-HAkc0CFdgQgQodE1YPAg&is=REG&ap=y&m=Y&c3api=1876%2C91438732682%2C&Q=&A=details


----------



## gts (Jun 16, 2016)

barton springs said:


> The Canon store now has it marked down 20% so $479.20 instead of $599-
> 
> http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/wireless-file-transmitter-wft-e8a?WT.mc_id=C126149



I ordered one back on May 26 after seeing this post. With tax and shipping the total was $525, still $75 less than B&H with free shipping and no tax.

I checked the status several times and today noticed that the status had changed from Backordered to Order cancelled without any notification.

I did find somewhere there just now that says the Save 20% Instantly - Offer valid May 17, 2016 12:00 a.m. through June 30, 2016 11:59 p.m excludes the Wireless file Transmitter WFT-E8A so maybe it was an error that the order was initially allowed and they chose not to honor that order.


----------

